# Career Change



## unreal (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi,

I have decided to choose another career from what I am used to as everything is getting more expensive and we cannot live in the wage I am on now. I have discussed my new field I want to be involved in, but my wife doesn't like it nor does she believe it will make us financially better off than what we are. She wants me to do what others are doing not knowing how difficult and losses you need to take to get their, but she is totally against what i want to do. 

I always thought marriage was supporting each other no matter what. I am currently on sick pay for the last few months and its an excellent time for me to study while getting paid. I am hoping to get my business up and running and in profit by the end of the year. She hardly talks to me anymore and hates the sight of me talking about my passion what I really want to do in life. 

I have told her if we continue to do what we have been doing we will be in the same place in 5, 10 or 20 years from now I need to take action now and change things for the better. I don' talk to her about it anymore, but I know I will be very successful only a matter of time but I won't be able to share that with her. 

Do you think I am being realistic should I forget my passion in life what I really want to do and go back to the hamster wheel?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

unreal said:


> Do you think I am being realistic should I forget my passion in life what I really want to do and go back to the hamster wheel?


We haven't seen your business plan. Does your wife give you valid reasons why it won't succeed? Does she have a job to sustain the family while you are in the start up phase? Is the new business something you can do on the side while bring in a steady pay check from your regular job?


----------



## maccheese (Jul 25, 2011)

I agree, can you maintain you all's current lifestyle while pursuing your venture. You wife is probably afraid of further decreasing in quality of life. If you can prove to her that you can at least maintain and maybe give her a time frame to achieve success, she may be more open to supporting you durign this time. 



827Aug said:


> We haven't seen your business plan. Does your wife give you valid reasons why it won't succeed? Does she have a job to sustain the family while you are in the start up phase? Is the new business something you can do on the side while bring in a steady pay check from your regular job?


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Try seeing this from your wife's point of view. Change is scary and she might have valid reasons to worry. Address her issues (calmly) and reassure her that you've thought this through.


----------

